# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Njih Vetveten

## green

Shprehja "Njih Vetveten" cfare mendimesh iu ngacmon?

Vetja jone, bota jone, dritaret qe lejojme ti hapim vetes etj. te  gjitha keto perbejne bazen ku mbeshtetet mendimi perceptues personal karshi gjithckaje qe na rrethon, gjithckaje qe prekim, nuhasim, ndjejme! 
Te njohesh veten do te thote te jesh me i ndjeshem dhe me i thjeshte karshi nevojave te te tjereve. Do te thote te jesh me i shpejte dhe i prere ne vendimet dhe zgjedhjet qe ben etj etj. Do te thote...

A thua e njohim veten tone, sikur edhe pakez fare? A e komandojme ne ate apo eshte ajo qe na komandon ndaj dhe shpesh pyesim veten pse e beme dicka?

Vetja jone-labirinthi qe jemi destinuar te zgjidhim! :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Po a do te kishte kuptim ta zgjidhnim? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pog17

Une mendoj se eshte e veshtire te njohim vetveten megjithate ca nga keto gjera jane te lidhura me psikologjine tone. Nuk do me pelqente ta njihja vetveten, le te jete misterioze, por do deshiroja ta krijoja ate sipas deshires sime

----------


## kolombi

> Shprehja "Njih Vetveten" cfare mendimesh iu ngacmon?


Hidhi nje sy firmes se Kaltersise
"Armiku me i rrezikshem qe do takosh,ka per te qene gjithmone vetvetja"

Me gacmoi vertet mendimet sa lexova temen tende vertet interesante.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

jeta eshte levizje nga e pa perkryera tek e perkryera, kur objektet pa shpirt behen objekte me shpirt kemi evolucion, ka progres te metejshem kur qenjet e me shpirt  behen organizma metazoike shumeqelizore pra struktura gjithmone e me shume komplekse, njeriu eshte qenja e me larte me e elevuar strukturalisht me i perkryer, por ky eshte vetem fillimi i evolucionit drejt progresit njerzor,njeriu per me tej duhet te vazhdojne nje perfeksion te metejshem fizik, psiqik, dhe spiritual, levizja drejt perfeksionit eshte natyra e vertete e njeriut , ndersa levizja drejt imperfeksionit eshte kunder natyres se vertete te njeriut , e para eshte jete , ndersa e dyta eshte vdekje

pra misioni i njeriut ne jete eshte qe te levizi drejt perfeksionit, kjo eshte detyra e sejcilit, misioni i njeriut eshte te behet perfekt , dhe te qendroje ne menyre permanente ne kete perfeksion, keshtu pra per te njohur vetveten tende me te larte nuk duhet te besh pushim apo te kthesh koken mbrapa per te humbur kohen e cmuar , pederisa nuk eshte arritur qellimi me i dashur ne jete ai per tu bere i plote(te njohesh vetveten)

keshtu kur bejme nje levizje te tille drejt njohjes se vetes , shikojme ne kete levizje nje zgjim te koshences dhe mendja jone rizgjohet , dhe duke ecur drejt shtegut te zhvidhimit mendor njeriu shikon manifestimin e tij me te madh, ashtu si evolucioni fillon nga e holla dhe vazhdon tek e   trasha , ose nga koshenca e kulluar dhe shkon tek materja e trashe, ngjashmerisht edhe mendja e njeriut kthehet hap pas hapi nga materja e trashe tek koshenca absolute e holle nga e cila edhe ka ardhur, pikerisht si dallget e detit qe perplasen ne breg te reres dhe kthehen perseri ne det andej dhe nga kane ardhur

erresira e nates evolutive filloi te zhduket mijera vjet me pare kur krijesa e pare antropomorfe braktisi mbreterine e vet te bere prej pyjesh dhe xhunglash , dhe u drejtua drejt drites se arte, ajo krijese ishte e udhehequr nga dicka qe nuk mund ta kuptonte dot , dicka jo majmuneske dhe jo te mundur per llojet e tjera te qenjeve, ne nje fare menyre dicka kishte ndryshuar ne funksionet e saj kimiko fizike, ne trurin e kesaj krijese gjendej fareza e njerzimit , ne syte e kesaj krijese cuditerisht brilante ishte hija e nje endrre te fshehur

koha kalonte lehtesisht , dhe krijesa te reja u zhvidhuan dhe u shumezuan, trasformime te jashtezakonshme vazhduan te ndodhin ne trupat dhe mendjet e tyre , mendjet e tyre, nervat, sistemet endokrine, beheshin gjithmone dhe me komplekse dhe te specializuara, u zhvidhuan modele te reja sjelljeje dhe si pasoje edhe emocione dhe sentimente te panjohura me pare, te ndaluara per te gjitha format e tjera te jetes , u gjeten forma te reja komunikimi dhe shprehje, ne ate epoke te larget filloi agimi i njeriut te sotem 

valet mendim te gjeneruara nga ky ekspresion i pare njerzor , vibrojne akoma edhe sot ne mendjen inkoshente te cdo qenje njerzore, sejcili nga ne mbart ne memorjen e fshehur kete agim aurore dhe shkon edhe pertej kesaj, nepermjet kesaj memorje primordiale qe eshte pjese e trashegimise tone njerzore ne jemi te lidhur ngushte me te gjitha format e tjera te jetes

forcat e evolucionit nuk jane te ndalur fusha e tyre e veprimit eshte spostuar ne nivelin psiqik, evolucioni tani po shprehet ne perpjekjet e perditshme kudo e drejtuar nga burra dhe gra meshkuj dhe femra per te patur dinjitet, dhe jo vetem kaq por edhe per te njohur ate qe quhet vetvetja jone me e larte

----------


## green

> Hidhi nje sy firmes se Kaltersise
> *"Armiku me i rrezikshem qe do takosh,ka per te qene gjithmone vetvetja"*
> 
> Me ngacmoi vertet mendimet sa lexova temen tende vertet interesante.


Vetja jone-zihemi me te, luftojme me te dhe rralle here, shume rralle na pergezon!
Vetja jone-labirinthi i kontadiktave dhe paradokseve qe na perbejne "ne". 
Sado individualitete te ndryshme, cdokush i trembet "gjyqit" para vetes. Nuk mundemi ti shpetojme "veshtrimit te syve te saj"!  :buzeqeshje:  

P.S. Kolombi me behet qejfi qe te pelqeu tema! 
cheers :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Green me pelqen ajo qe ke shkruar me siper  :buzeqeshje: 
eshte nje akt qe nuk arrijme te njohim dot veten sepse jemi te varur nga njerezit qe na rrethojne si na shohin ata , veprimet qe bejme duke menduar se si do te reagoje dikush nese ben cfare do ti psh te marrin si mendjemadhe nese ben cfare do te besh te marrin si hutaqe esht enje enigem me vete do ishte me mire sikur te mos ggjykonim aq shuem te tjret dhe mos ti lejonim te na gjykojne por te veprojme ne baze te instikteve dhe mendimeve tona ...
pra e thene shkurt 
Kij besim ne vetvete

----------


## StormAngel

Njih vetveten per mua eshte te jetoj cdo dite duke menduar per ato cka bej dhe ato cka duhet bere dhe ato cka nuk i kam be.
Thjeshte nje permbledhje mendimesh nepermjet te cilave do mund neser te jem nje njeri me i mire,nje djal me i mire,nje baba me i mire apo gjetiu.
Pershendetje

Stormi

----------


## Mina

Te njohesh vetveten eshte nje proces qe nuk mbaron kurre. E rendesishme eshte te gjesh startin e ketij procesi.

----------


## Xhemis

Do ta njohesh veten merr per pasqyre nje shok te mire.

----------


## green

> Do ta njohesh veten merr per pasqyre nje shok te mire.


E bukur kjo!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ermelita

> Do ta njohesh veten merr per pasqyre nje shok te mire.




 Te lumte , nje mendim shume fascinant  qe me beri te mendoj lidhur me shoqerine time !

----------


## i_pakapshem

sikur postova dicka ktu une hmmm qeka zhdukur
njohja e vetvetes eshte si nje pyetje retorike qe nuk kerkon pergjigje

----------


## Rebele

Njihe veten duke mos menduar per veten (ne menyre koshiente)

----------


## Klaraaa

Mendojme qe e njohim vetveten, por ka raste kritike qe dalim jashte saj....dhe prape biem ne "kafazin e vetvetes"........mgjth nje mendim i nje personi tjeter ose "spektatori" do ishte i vlefshem per te pare anet pozitive dhe anet negative, ndreqja e tyre dhe ecja ne viza te bardha....psh mua njerezit e afert me kritikojne ndonjehere si ashtu edhe me japin merita, por kur mendoj thelle, e kuptoj qe kane pasur te drejte....hej, asnje nuk eshte perfekt, dhe gjithmone nje keshille apo sugjerim eshte i pranueshem,

----------


## Dito

Askush nuk eshte ne gjendje te njohe vetveten sepse brenda secilit prej nesh fle egoja, ambicja, prepotenca, krenaria, etj... Hiqini keto vese njerezore dhe atehere keni kuptuar vetveten. I magjishmi Friedrich Nietzche e trajton mjaft mire kete ide tek Mbinjeriu qe ai ndertoi. Sa do doja te njihja vetveten per ta zhveshur nga emozionet, ankthin, kureshtjen, ndienjen, e shume te tjera, ashtu do isha vertet nje shpirt i lire.

----------

